# Samsung Magician notwendig?



## Riccey (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

In meinem Rechner befindet sich eine Samsung SSD 840 EVO. Läuft alles top und ohne Probleme, doch es nervt mich, dass bei jedem Start von Windows die Meldung kommt, ob ich Samsung Magician erlauben will, Änderungen blablabla.., bzw. dass es sich überhaupt startet. Ist das Programm denn erforderlich oder bringt es irgendwas, außer, dass ich den Status der SSD begutachten kann? Denn wenn nicht, würde ich es gerne aus dem Autostart entfernen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (31. Oktober 2013)

Welches OS ?
Ab Windows-7 brauchste das Teil nicht.
Ausser wenn Du dann mal die Firmware der SSD erneuern willst.
Sonst raus aus dem Autostart


----------



## Gast20140625 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde es gleich deinstallieren. Braucht man nicht, in einigen Fällen soll so eine “Optimierung“ durch diesen Programm Windows zerschossen haben.  

Du kannst es aber auch einfach aus dem Autostart hauen.


----------



## Riccey (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich nutze Windows 8. Also werd ichs raushauen, danke


----------

